# Chasing Outages



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

kpr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a newly licensed apprentice in the state of West Virginia and an apprenticeship applicant with the union. I have been reading this forum for a while, but still have a few questions.
> 
> ...


This tramping to chase the outages is what first attracted me to this trade and I have made many friends, experienced many cities across the USA and along the way made a good living wage. There are those who follow the nuclear outages working 6-10 months a year making more than most make working year round but working long hours with little reality of a stable home is something you will have to learn to live with if you choose this life.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

kpr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also wondering whether going into an apprenticeship with the intention of travelling someday might be frowned upon...


And where do you think the "Journey" part of journeyman came from?:thumbsup:


----------



## kpr (May 10, 2014)

Great! What are the logistics for finding them and getting on? I imagine that once you have found the first one, you learn what others are coming up. When you wrap one up, do you just get your tail to the next town and sign their book #2?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

kpr said:


> Great! What are the logistics for finding them and getting on? I imagine that once you have found the first one, you learn what others are coming up. When you wrap one up, do you just get your tail to the next town and sign their book #2?


. The thought of whoring myself out to chase work all over the country , has never appealed to me . If I want to see the country , I'll vacation there , lol ! I guess it's ok , if you're single with no family , but I'm past those days .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Brother Noah said:


> This tramping to chase the outages is what first attracted me to this trade and I have made many friends, experienced many cities across the USA and along the way made a good living wage. There are those who follow the nuclear outages working 6-10 months a year making more than most make working year round but working long hours with little reality of a stable home is something you will have to learn to live with if you choose this life.


 so basically , you always wanted to be in the circus ? Different trains of thought , I guess ? I refuse to do something like that , when there's potential work all around where I live . That lifestyle is a recipe for divorce and substance abuse problems , if you ask me ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> . The thought of whoring myself out to chase work all over the country , has never appealed to me . If I want to see the country , I'll vacation there , lol ! I guess it's ok , if you're single with no family , but I'm past those days .


Whoring yourself out? That's harsh.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> Whoring yourself out? That's harsh.


. Yeah , maybe a little ? It was before my coffee , so I apologize . I just fundamentally don't agree with guys that do this . Just an opinion .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I can relate to lack of coffee...

Sorry, but I don't think apologies are necessary around here  .


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

You need to complete your apprenticeship in your home local before you can travel.

Once you get your Journeyman's card you become able to tramp around the country. Some folks make a nice living doing it, working around 8 months a year on the road and hanging out at home the rest of the year. 

The folks like drumnut who consider it whoring themselves out and don't like the entire idea...they mean well but they are built differently. Whoring yourself out on the road for 8 months out of the year or being a house whore and doing it for 12? Little difference. 

In a few years, if the traveling itch is still there, enjoy.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Most nuke outage work goes to IBEW for electrical. Many other trades are Union as well. The big difference being, IBEW signs books and waits their turn for a job. A lot of the other trades are allowed to book ahead, and are given jobs without signing an out of work list, thereby jumping ahead of anyone else who may be waiting for a job. As an example, I worked an STP outage a few years ago and spoke with several other trades while we were in orientation waiting for red badges. They told me how it works for them traveling the nuke circuit. There were outages scheduled in Florida at St Lucie and Turkey Point after STP so I called the locals responsible for hiring and was told not to bother coming out to sign the books, they had enough local hands to fill the calls. The idea of chasing the nukes is tempting, but will not keep you fully employed like it does other trades. The money you burn in gas, motels or trailer rent, and playing the waiting game was not worth the time away from my family for me.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

kpr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a newly licensed apprentice in the state of West Virginia and an apprenticeship applicant with the union. I have been reading this forum for a while, but still have a few questions.
> 
> ...


You have to have proof of completing your JATC program and or 10000 hours in the trade last time I was on a nuke.
You have to keep up with all of your classes and training and be in a position to put your life on hold for months at a time.
This is a lifestyle for those who know what it's like to be deployed and away from your family for extended periods of time.
It you do this, if helps a lot if you are a welder. 
Good luck, we need people for this kind of work.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

eejack said:


> You need to complete your apprenticeship in your home local before you can travel. Once you get your Journeyman's card you become able to tramp around the country. Some folks make a nice living doing it, working around 8 months a year on the road and hanging out at home the rest of the year. The folks like drumnut who consider it whoring themselves out and don't like the entire idea...they mean well but they are built differently. Whoring yourself out on the road for 8 months out of the year or being a house whore and doing it for 12? Little difference. In a few years, if the traveling itch is still there, enjoy.


. I need to learn not to post before my first cup of coffee . Perhaps a bad analogy ? I enjoy my home and family too much to leave for that long , that's all . If it means doing something besides electrical work , I will . Probably , for a young guy , I could see the appeal ?


----------



## kpr (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the great info! Signing a book and waiting for your turn...I see where that could slow someone down, but it is a lot more fair. I don't want to take work away from local guys. But if it isn't financially worthwhile, there will be fewer willing to do it, so I guess I can see both sides of the coin.

I am currently a raft guide/outdoor educator/ski bum. I love to travel and the thought of being tied down to a house full of stuff and/or a husband in one town sounds very restrictive and boring to me. I might put in 16 hours per day during high season, but I enjoy doing it and I also enjoy when I can take that bank and spend a winter in, say, Ecuador. The time I spend with my family may not be high quantity but it is quality. I know we are not all the same and I won't judge you for the lifestyle you choose, but yeah, what you call whoring myself out, coffee or not, is what I call loving life and living it to the fullest!

Don't worry - not offended. And grateful for all the info! :thumbsup: It sounds like, if/when I get accepted and get through the apprenticeship I might be able to sustain a lifestyle similar to what I currently have, but with a much larger income, which is really more than I could have hoped for when considering moving to a more "responsible" career. Even if not chasing outages, the potential exists to spend whitewater seasons near different rivers and boat on my off days. It's pretty cool to have these options, regardless of whether you use them.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> so basically , you always wanted to be in the circus ? Different trains of thought , I guess ? I refuse to do something like that , when there's potential work all around where I live . That lifestyle is a recipe for divorce and substance abuse problems , if you ask me ?


 I took no offense to your post. Like I said in previous post I love the life I live. I travel the USA, work and or live where many save year round to go on vacation for a few days. (in some cases) and yes its hard on marriage. I have been clean and sober for many years and that eliminates some issues with spouses. roadtechs.com is one place to find out about nuclear outages and yes we do incur many expenses in our travels but once your within the fellowship of the IBEW this said cost is offset. STP pays mileage to and from the site from where ever you travel and $75 a day per diem 7 days a week and a scale in the mid $30's (last time I worked there) I worked 6-7 days a week 10-12 hours a day for a month and a half (do the math) This life I have chosen has also afforded time for me to coach soccer, boxing, baseball and I even participated in boy scouts as an den leader (years ago) My point is if you have the will and put the effort forth this said life is viable and in my opinion a blast.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

kpr said:


> ...
> 
> I am currently a raft guide/outdoor educator/ski bum. I love to travel and the thought of being tied down to a house full of stuff and/or a husband in one town sounds very restrictive and boring to me. ..... I know ... whoring myself out..... is what I call loving life and living it to the fullest!
> ,,,,,.


this is the perfect job for you. good luck. please post pics, or it didn't happen !


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hilarious. I don't think "chasing outages" is going to be nearly as romantic as you're hoping it is. I'm with drumnut, most people who live like like that die lonely with half a liver. But hey go make that big money brother!!


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Brother Noah said:


> I took no offense to your post. Like I said in previous post I love the life I live. I travel the USA, work and or live where many save year round to go on vacation for a few days. (in some cases) and yes its hard on marriage. I have been clean and sober for many years and that eliminates some issues with spouses. roadtechs.com is one place to find out about nuclear outages and yes we do incur many expenses in our travels but once your within the fellowship of the IBEW this said cost is offset. STP pays mileage to and from the site from where ever you travel and $75 a day per diem 7 days a week and a scale in the mid $30's (last time I worked there) I worked 6-7 days a week 10-12 hours a day for a month and a half (do the math) This life I have chosen has also afforded time for me to coach soccer, boxing, baseball and I even participated in boy scouts as an den leader (years ago) My point is if you have the will and put the effort forth this said life is viable and in my opinion a blast.


 like I said before , different strokes , for different folks . It's whatever works best for the individual .


----------

